# Halloween Makeup Tutorials :)



## MelRose (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the Halloween Forum and wanted to post my Halloween makeup tutorial playlist for all to see 

I've had my YouTube channel for almost 5 years, and every year around early September, I start my Halloween tutorials!

I would love if you checked out my videos, and maybe end up recreating one of the looks? 

Thanks for reading!
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD6617BD7DACF3B60


----------



## Texas_T (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey MelRose, I would like to see your YouTube videos. But when I clicked on the link it said it was private how might one view your site,


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Texas_T, think this might be her YT channel.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAc_LAzE836FSi6ZDdsd8xQ


----------

